# Human Pregnancy/Canine behavior



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Has anyone here experienced changes in their dogs behavior perhaps even before YOU knew you or your spouse was pregnant? My sister has been trying to get pregnant and having a difficult time. Just getting ready to start fertility injections and goes for one last blood test before doing so and what do you know? Yep, she's pregnant. Not sure how far along yet but for the last 2-3 weeks her dog has done a couple of things that he's never done before, even as a pup......wonder if he sensed something


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

There was another thread on this recently in this part of the forum. I believe we concluded that it had something to do with pheremones (my guess).


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

When I was pregnant with my daughter, (many moons ago), I had 3 dogs, a peke-a-poo, a westie-poo, and my shepx. It was funny to see how the shep behaved. He became uber protective. If I was in my bedroom, he went crazy if anyone else came in. He even charged my husband snarling once. (emphasis on once). I used to sleep on my back, and I had 3 dog heads on my stomach. If the baby shifted, the shep would move position so that his head was over the baby. I couldn't let people into my house unless my husband or brothers were home. It was a nightmare. The dog decided I needed to be looked after, and that was that.

One time I was having really bad back pains, and all three dogs went to get my husband. It was like a parade. 10lbd peke in front 40lb westie in the middle and 120 lb shep bringing up the rear.

Smoke (shep x) became the best friend that my daughter, and my son ever had. He stayed out of reach, but was always close by keeping an eye on everything going on.


----------



## Sacha102 (Jun 7, 2007)

Its funny I am 8 months pregnant now, and my pups are very careful when they are near my belly. Also before I know I was pregnant both of them would go to the laundry and get my dirty underwear out which they have never done before!! It was weird coming home and seeing a trail of underwear around the house!! They still do it now when they get the chance but I try to be a bit more tidier


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm only four months along so I'm not too far where the dogs have REALLY noticed. 

Katie knew immediately and is always underfoot. She's not an affectionate dog but she is always near me. I have a feeling she'll get more protective as I progress and be very protective of the baby.

Otto is too happy go lucky to really get involved yet... I think he'll be more like "Oh... you live here too now. Cool!"


----------

